# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Goodbye Storm

## Animallover3541

My best friend of 5 years passed away on March 25th while I was away dealing with a family emergency. Despite being a frog, this is probably the hardest goodbye I've ever had with any of my animals that have died. I still can't believe he's gone. He was the calmest herp I've ever owned and was almost never frightened of people. I had plans to set up a vivarium for him and his tank mate Gill this week, but I'm not sure what to do now.

Thank you so much for everything Storm. I will never forget everything you gave to me or how you introduced me to an amazing hobby. Rest in peace little buddy.




[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-07-2022),AutumnVanilla (04-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-04-2022),_dakski_ (04-04-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-05-2022),_Homebody_ (04-04-2022),_Snagrio_ (04-04-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'll be honest, I have no idea what his natural lifespan would be, & I'm sure it varies by species too, but it's always sad to lose a long-time friend, even when you should have had much more time together.  He sure was a handsome fellow, & I'm sure he'd want you to go ahead & give the very best care to Gill & any other animals you're keeping.  Even though the timing was terrible & you miss him greatly right now, I think you'll find that there will be others that are very special in your future- at least, that's been my experience over the years.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-07-2022),Animallover3541 (04-04-2022),_Homebody_ (04-04-2022)

----------


## Animallover3541

Thank you so much for the kind words. He was a 7 year old gray tree frog, which is within the 7-9 year lifespan. I hoping to find some tadpoles near me this spring (state law makes it almost impossible for me to get CB) to get another buddy for Gill.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-07-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-04-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I've never kept them as captive pets, but I've always enjoyed "meeting" frogs & toads since I was a kid.  I often have to move a toad to safety when I work in my yard, & I once re-located some kind of tree frog that was stuck to a large store's window in the middle of town.  No idea how he got there, with the location surrounded by so much traffic & no good habitat- I assumed he may have hitched a ride on a vehicle- but I got him out of that unhealthy spot, despite many funny looks from others in the store- some were even AFRAID of that cute little creature!  I'll never understand some people... :Confused:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-07-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

My condolences for your froggy.  :Sad: 

The past couple years there's been a gray tree frog that habitually likes to hang out on the siding of our house next to the garage door (right under one of the lights where moths and other bugs tend to gather, smart frog  :Wink: ). Haven't seen him thus far this year though.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-07-2022),Animallover3541 (04-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-07-2022)

----------


## dakski

Sorry for your loss. It hurts losing any animal; I feel your pain and hope with time you find peace and have good memories.

----------

Animallover3541 (04-05-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-07-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-05-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

The loss of a loved one is never easy. So sorry that you’ve lost such a treasured friend. You do still have Gill and that’s a good thing. What will matter is the life of memories you have of him. Not his departure. He will always live in your thinking and pondering. Of course he will live in your heart as well.

----------

Animallover3541 (04-12-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-07-2022)

----------

